# FS/FF Budahrox & the D-mans basement clear out.



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Used Tanks;*
*20G Oceanic Reef Ready Sump Tank* - *$25*
*24"L X 12"W X 16"H*
No Acc to go with it
Just the tank itself, with divider




































*3.5G maybe a 5G Hex(Plastic)* - *FREE*
Has a lid & light hood, no light fixture.
*12"H X 12" across at widest point*









*Contact "Budahrox" or "D-man"
Pick up is Port Moody
Thanks for looking.
Cheers!!*


----------



## D-Man (May 1, 2010)

Bump! Need some space!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for great neighbours....


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

20G tanks now free!!
OBO on the sump!!
Will consider trades or offers on all


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

You have a pm.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated status


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Gigity Gigity Gigity!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump


----------

